# Arnaut - Milan: c'è stata due diligence. Partita ancora aperta.



## admin (20 Novembre 2019)

Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, che analizza i conti del Milan (quelli del bilancio in rosso riportati già qualche settimana fa NDR) il Milan è una società sana (con Elliott che ha azzerato i debiti immettendo 265 mln nelle casse) ma non autosufficiente e nemmeno sostenibile in un periodo brevissimo, considerato che tanti giocatori hanno perso il proprio valore. Aumentati solo gli introiti dai diritti tv. Tutti gli altri sono crollati.

Per il futuro di fa sempre il nome di LVHM (Arnaut). Nonostante le smentite nei mesi scorsi c'è stata una due diligenze che ha rallentato l'acquisto del club. Ma la partita non è chiusa e potrebbe ancora andare in porto.


----------



## admin (20 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, che analizza i conti del Milan (quelli del bilancio in rosso riportati già qualche settimana fa NDR) il Milan è una società sana (con Elliott che ha azzerato i debiti immettendo 265 mln nelle casse) ma non autosufficiente e nemmeno sostenibile in un periodo brevissimo, considerato che tanti giocatori hanno perso il proprio valore. Aumentati solo gli introiti dai diritti tv. Tutti gli altri sono crollati.
> 
> Per il futuro di fa sempre il nome di LVHM (Arnaut). Nonostante le smentite nei mesi scorsi c'è stata una due diligenze che ha rallentato l'acquisto del club. Ma la partita non è chiusa e potrebbe ancora andare in porto.



Ho chiamato proprio ieri LVHM Milano per una revisione di un orologio vintage. Efficientissimi. La serietà si vede anche in queste piccole cose.

Magari ci comprassero. Ma non ci credo manco un pò.


----------



## Albijol (20 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ho chiamato proprio ieri LVHM Milano per una revisione di un orologio vintage. Efficientissimi. La serietà si vede anche in queste piccole cose.
> 
> Magari ci comprassero. Ma non ci credo manco un pò.



Io ci credo, ma dipenderà tutto dal maledetto Sala


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, che analizza i conti del Milan (quelli del bilancio in rosso riportati già qualche settimana fa NDR) il Milan è una società sana (con Elliott che ha azzerato i debiti immettendo 265 mln nelle casse) ma non autosufficiente e nemmeno sostenibile in un periodo brevissimo, considerato che tanti giocatori hanno perso il proprio valore. Aumentati solo gli introiti dai diritti tv. Tutti gli altri sono crollati.
> 
> Per il futuro di fa sempre il nome di LVHM (Arnaut). Nonostante le smentite nei mesi scorsi c'è stata una due diligenze che ha rallentato l'acquisto del club. Ma la partita non è chiusa e potrebbe ancora andare in porto.



Non capisco perchè un eventuale due diligenze abbia rallentato l'acquisto ( a cui non credo minimamente ). Al massimo dopo averla fatta e aver constatato che il milan ha 0€*di debito reale l'avrebbe accelerata non rallentata. 

Va beh ma tanto è talmente bello che non succederà mai.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Novembre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non capisco perchè un eventuale due diligenze abbia rallentato l'acquisto ( a cui non credo minimamente ). Al massimo dopo averla fatta e aver constatato che il milan ha 0€*di debito reale l'avrebbe accelerata non rallentata.
> 
> Va beh ma tanto è talmente bello che non succederà mai.



Semplicemente hanno guardato dentro i conti e ci hanno trovato che anche gestendo il Milan al risparmio si generano 70 milioni di debito ogni anno, il valore della rosa è basso e i margini di sviluppo bloccati dal ffp

In questo quadro, la quotazione da 1 MLD diventa ridicola


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente hanno guardato dentro i conti e ci hanno trovato che anche gestendo il Milan al risparmio si generano 70 milioni di debito ogni anno, il valore della rosa è basso e i margini di sviluppo bloccati dal ffp
> 
> In questo quadro, la quotazione da 1 MLD diventa ridicola



a beh concordo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Novembre 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> a beh concordo.



Io comunque continuo a sperare sia vero l'interesse..perché alla fine questi portano sempre a casa quello che vogliono e sarebbero senza dubbio una proprietà seria


----------



## Didaco (20 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io comunque continuo a sperare sia vero l'interesse..perché alla fine questi portano sempre a casa quello che vogliono e sarebbero senza dubbio una proprietà seria



Anche perchè Elliott stesso, secondo me, non avrebbe grande interesse a tenere il Milan visto l'andazzo. Considerando ffp, andamenti sportivi, montagne di passivi ogni anno, a essere ottimisti si potrà sperare in una prima inversione di tendenza non prima di 5 anni. Se poi ci aggiungiamo la questione stadio che durerà sicuramente un bel po', il gioco è fatto. Il potenziale del Milan lo conosciamo tutti, è enorme, ma bisogna rendersi conto che fare utili nel lungo periodo, non è come ottenerli nel breve. In più, nel calcio è provato e riprovato che serve una proprietà interessata ad investire nel lungo periodo. I discorsi di medio periodo (3-5 anni) fatti dai vari Scaroni/Gazidis, lo stanno dimostrando, non ci portano da nessuna parte.


----------



## ignaxio (20 Novembre 2019)

Io continuo invece a pensare che la società la fanno i manager, non la proprietà, pertanto sono sicuro che con LVHM non cambierà nulla.

vedremo.


----------



## Giangy (20 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, che analizza i conti del Milan (quelli del bilancio in rosso riportati già qualche settimana fa NDR) il Milan è una società sana (con Elliott che ha azzerato i debiti immettendo 265 mln nelle casse) ma non autosufficiente e nemmeno sostenibile in un periodo brevissimo, considerato che tanti giocatori hanno perso il proprio valore. Aumentati solo gli introiti dai diritti tv. Tutti gli altri sono crollati.
> 
> Per il futuro di fa sempre il nome di LVHM (Arnaut). Nonostante le smentite nei mesi scorsi c'è stata una due diligenze che ha rallentato l'acquisto del club. Ma la partita non è chiusa e potrebbe ancora andare in porto.



Ci spero, anche se in fondo non ci credo più di tanto che ciò può accadere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Novembre 2019)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Io continuo invece a pensare che la società la fanno i manager, non la proprietà, pertanto sono sicuro che con LVHM non cambierà nulla.
> 
> vedremo.



E chi li sceglie i manager?


----------



## Pitermilanista (20 Novembre 2019)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Io continuo invece a pensare che la società la fanno i manager, non la proprietà, pertanto sono sicuro che con LVHM non cambierà nulla.
> 
> vedremo.



Col secondo uomo più ricco del mondo al comando, vincerebbero pure due babbei come Mirabelli e Fassone. Almeno in Italia. Un incapace come Leonardo ha vinto campionati in serie con lo sceicco, figuriamoci.


----------



## sunburn (20 Novembre 2019)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Io continuo invece a pensare che la società la fanno i manager, non la proprietà, pertanto sono sicuro che con LVHM non cambierà nulla.
> 
> vedremo.


I manager, ovviamente, sono fondamentali. Ma sia la scelta dei manager che, soprattutto, le direttive che i manager devono seguire, dipendono dalla proprietà. Per esempio, ora molti sparano a zero su Gazidis ma, molto probabilmente(la certezza l'avremo nei prossimi mesi), sta facendo quello che la proprietà gli ha chiesto di fare.


----------



## enigmistic02 (20 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, che analizza i conti del Milan (quelli del bilancio in rosso riportati già qualche settimana fa NDR) il Milan è una società sana (con Elliott che ha azzerato i debiti immettendo 265 mln nelle casse) ma non autosufficiente e nemmeno sostenibile in un periodo brevissimo, considerato che tanti giocatori hanno perso il proprio valore. Aumentati solo gli introiti dai diritti tv. Tutti gli altri sono crollati.
> 
> Per il futuro di fa sempre il nome di LVHM (Arnaut). Nonostante le smentite nei mesi scorsi c'è stata una due diligenze che ha rallentato l'acquisto del club. Ma la partita non è chiusa e potrebbe ancora andare in porto.



Credo che sicuramente qualche potenziale compratore, in previsione futura, stia facendo delle analisi preliminari. Nulla che faccia pensare a reali trattative imminenti, però.


----------



## sunburn (20 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io comunque continuo a sperare sia vero l'interesse..perché alla fine questi portano sempre a casa quello che vogliono e sarebbero senza dubbio una proprietà seria


Già mi immagino: "Arnault se vuole si compra Elliott"... 

Scherzi a parte, concordo con te. Per loro sarebbe un investimento importante che potrebbe portar loro diversi vantaggi.
Però, al contrario di te, io non ci spero neanche perché tanto so già che non succederà.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Novembre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> I manager, ovviamente, sono fondamentali. Ma sia la scelta dei manager che, soprattutto, le direttive che i manager devono seguire, dipendono dalla proprietà. Per esempio, ora molti sparano a zero su Gazidis ma, molto probabilmente(la certezza l'avremo nei prossimi mesi), sta facendo quello che la proprietà gli ha chiesto di fare.



Molto probabilmente ???!!!!


----------



## Jazzy R&B (20 Novembre 2019)

La "due diligence"?cos'è, l'assalto alla diligenza?


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io comunque continuo a sperare sia vero l'interesse..perché alla fine questi portano sempre a casa quello che vogliono e sarebbero senza dubbio una proprietà seria



A beh certamente una proprietà ambiziosa, questi non ti prendono per sopravvivere. Risorse infinite e voglia di farsi notare.


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, che analizza i conti del Milan (quelli del bilancio in rosso riportati già qualche settimana fa NDR) il Milan è una società sana (con Elliott che ha azzerato i debiti immettendo 265 mln nelle casse) ma non autosufficiente e nemmeno sostenibile in un periodo brevissimo, considerato che tanti giocatori hanno perso il proprio valore. Aumentati solo gli introiti dai diritti tv. Tutti gli altri sono crollati.
> 
> Per il futuro di fa sempre il nome di LVHM (Arnaut). Nonostante le smentite nei mesi scorsi c'è stata una due diligenze che ha rallentato l'acquisto del club. Ma la partita non è chiusa e potrebbe ancora andare in porto.



Sentivo la mancanza della due diligence,ora arriverà il "filtra cauto ottimismo" e poi sarà la volta dello "slitta alla prossima settimana."


----------



## Mika (20 Novembre 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Col secondo uomo più ricco del mondo al comando, vincerebbero pure due babbei come Mirabelli e Fassone. Almeno in Italia. Un incapace come Leonardo ha vinto campionati in serie con lo sceicco, figuriamoci.



Quanto ha speso il Milan di Li il primo calciomercato? 200 e passa milioni e come è andata a finire con i due "babbei" al comando? 

Kalinic, Biglia, Borini, RR, Musacchio, Calhanoglu... e tutti tranne uno ancora qui che non li vuole nessuno.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (21 Novembre 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quanto ha speso il Milan di Li il primo calciomercato? 200 e passa milioni e come è andata a finire con i due "babbei" al comando?
> 
> Kalinic, Biglia, Borini, RR, Musacchio, Calhanoglu... e tutti tranne uno ancora qui che non li vuole nessuno.



Grazie... mi hai rovinato la giornata.


----------



## ignaxio (21 Novembre 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Col secondo uomo più ricco del mondo al comando, vincerebbero pure due babbei come Mirabelli e Fassone. Almeno in Italia. Un incapace come Leonardo ha vinto campionati in serie con lo sceicco, figuriamoci.



vero, ma il FFP è valido anche con Bill gates al comando.. se crescita sarà, sarà lo stesso molto lenta


----------



## Pitermilanista (21 Novembre 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quanto ha speso il Milan di Li il primo calciomercato? 200 e passa milioni e come è andata a finire con i due "babbei" al comando?
> 
> Kalinic, Biglia, Borini, RR, Musacchio, Calhanoglu... e tutti tranne uno ancora qui che non li vuole nessuno.



Non parlo di soldi investiti, ma di "situazione". 200 milioni investiti dal secondo uomo più ricco del mondo sarebbero diversi da 200 milioni investiti da un prestanome cinese nel mezzo di un'operazione di money laundering.
Te lo ripeto, persino Mirabelli e Fassone diverrebbero bravi dirigenti, dovendo rispondere a un signore del genere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Novembre 2019)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> vero, ma il FFP è valido anche con Bill gates al comando.. se crescita sarà, sarà lo stesso molto lenta



Allora diciamo che il Gruppo LVMH comprende circa 60 marchi, principalmente del mondo del lusso..

Se volessero far transitare dei soldi non avrebbero problemi a creare sponsorizzazioni ad hoc


----------



## EmmePi (21 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Allora diciamo che il Gruppo LVMH comprende circa 60 marchi, principalmente del mondo del lusso..
> 
> Se volessero far transitare dei soldi non avrebbero problemi a creare sponsorizzazioni ad hoc



Quello che poi fanno tutti i grandi club coi soldi alle spalle.


----------



## ignaxio (21 Novembre 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Quello che poi fanno tutti i grandi club coi soldi alle spalle.



vero, ma ricordiamoci sempre che gli sponsor possono finanziare il 30% del fatturato. 
Quallo che voglio dire è: non è che viene LVMH e domani compriamo Mbappè perchè "ha i soldi". Spero che questo sia chiaro a tutti


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Novembre 2019)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> vero, ma ricordiamoci sempre che gli sponsor possono finanziare il 30% del fatturato.
> Quallo che voglio dire è: non è che viene LVMH e domani compriamo Mbappè perchè "ha i soldi". Spero che questo sia chiaro a tutti



Gli sponsor proprietari..se tu hai 60 marchi disponibili, magari riesci a farne entrare un po' di più..

Comunque ci stiamo solo facendo del male..pensiamo a sto milan che abbiamo va


----------



## luigi61 (21 Novembre 2019)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> vero, ma ricordiamoci sempre che gli sponsor possono finanziare il 30% del fatturato.
> Quallo che voglio dire è: non è che viene LVMH e domani compriamo Mbappè perchè "ha i soldi". Spero che questo sia chiaro a tutti



Tra comprare Mbappe e comprare Krunic Duarte Benaccer Antic Leao e scarsoni similari c'è un mondo di mezzo; a Mbappe ci arrivi gradualmente , crescendo costantemente mentre adesso stiamo DECRESCENDO continuamente,, tutta qua la differenza tra una proprieta che voglia investire seriamente sia pure in modo oculato e chi invece non gliene importa una mazza dell'aspetto sportivo/competitivo
PS dovrebbe essere chiaro a tutti che il Milan per blasone storia bacino di tifosi dovrebbe tornare nel più breve tempo possibile nella condizione di comprare i migliori


----------



## Mika (21 Novembre 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Non parlo di soldi investiti, ma di "situazione". 200 milioni investiti dal secondo uomo più ricco del mondo sarebbero diversi da 200 milioni investiti da un prestanome cinese nel mezzo di un'operazione di money laundering.
> Te lo ripeto, persino Mirabelli e Fassone diverrebbero bravi dirigenti, dovendo rispondere a un signore del genere.



Un dirigente incapace rimane un dirigente incapace e un dirigente incapace non verrebbe mai preso da un proprietario capace


----------



## Goro (21 Novembre 2019)

Queste notizie ormai non sono nemmeno divertenti, il solito loop che serve solo a far straparlare Belinazzo, Ravezzani e compagnia


----------



## Pitermilanista (21 Novembre 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Un dirigente incapace rimane un dirigente incapace e un dirigente incapace non verrebbe mai preso da un proprietario capace



Quello dei dirigenti sportivi è un grande mare magnum, difficile discernere chi è bravo da chi non lo è. Basti pensare che in Premier gli acquisti vengono quasi sempre gestiti dagli allenatori (definiti "manager" non a caso: Klopp in tre anni non ne ha sbagliato uno, dà le piste a qualsiasi nostro grande dirigente, manager od osservatore, pur facendo un altro mestiere).
Ciò che fa la differenza sono i rapporti, la credibilità: se sei uno straccione coi soldi finti o sporchi, un parvenu, ti approcciano i Lucci, i Petrosillo (o come cacchio si chiama, l'intermediario in Germania che ha portato la turca e Ritardo Rodriguez), Mendes, per darti le loro sòle e fare qualche soldo facile.
Se il proprietario è il secondo uomo più ricco al mondo, chiunque siano i dirigenti, accoreranno le agenzie di Mbappe, di Van Dijk, di Mane, per proporre le loro pietanze prelibate. Il calcio è semplice. Al PSG degli sceicchi e al Man City quei ladri di galline di procuratori non si sarebbero mai permessi di offrire la turca, Andre Silva, Ritardo, Kalinic, anche se il budget a disposizione in quella particolare estate era teoricamente simile.
Con un proprietario come Arnault farebbero i fenomeni anche quei due dementi, come ai tempi fecero due neofiti come Braida e Galliani (uno veniva dal Canicattì o chissà dove, l'altro montava antenne in giro per l'Italia).


----------



## Shmuk (21 Novembre 2019)

Ma lo dici te...

Importano le casse societarie dell'A.C. Milan e non il conto in banca di Arnault, i quale può anche rimpiguarle un pò di più, ma non riuscirebbe ad uscire dalle sabbie mobili dei nostri disavanzi avviluppati di FFP nei tempi che molti pensano. Tra l'altro stiamo parlando di un ottantenne che di calcio non si sa quanto ne sa e che dubito gli occuperebbe le giornate...quindi niente di tanto diverso da Elliott.


----------



## Pitermilanista (21 Novembre 2019)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ma lo dici te...
> 
> Importano le casse societarie dell'A.C. Milan e non il conto in banca di Arnault, i quale può anche rimpiguarle un pò di più, ma non riuscirebbe ad uscire dalle sabbie mobili dei nostri disavanzi avviluppati di FFP nei tempi che molti pensano. Tra l'altro stiamo parlando di un ottantenne che di calcio non si sa quanto ne sa e che dubito gli occuperebbe le giornate...quindi niente di tanto diverso da Elliott.



Gli ingenti disavanzi sono creati artificialmente, quindi il problema sarebbe azzerabile con un bel colpo d'accetta una volta insediatasi una proprietà seria e reale. Quanto alla morsa del FFP, proprietà potenti (Man City, PSG, Inter) sono in grado di raddoppiare il fatturato di un club in poco più di un anno, usando gherminelle varie. Carta canta. Con un bel pernacchione a chi il FFP lo utilizza come scusa.

Comunque queste sono tutte fantasie, il Milan non verrà ceduto fino alla morte del Demonio, non ci sono proprio dubbi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Novembre 2019)

una volta partito il progetto Stadio il Milan sarà in vendita. Servirà capitale che Elliot non vorrà mettere immagino, quindi una quota o la totalità sarà ceduta.


----------



## Freddiedevil (21 Novembre 2019)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ma lo dici te...
> 
> Importano le casse societarie dell'A.C. Milan e non il conto in banca di Arnault, i quale può anche rimpiguarle un pò di più, ma non riuscirebbe ad uscire dalle sabbie mobili dei nostri disavanzi avviluppati di FFP nei tempi che molti pensano. Tra l'altro stiamo parlando di un ottantenne che di calcio non si sa quanto ne sa e che dubito gli occuperebbe le giornate...quindi niente di tanto diverso da Elliott.



Le casse dell'A.C. Milan beneficierebbero a breve termine soltanto grazie all'approccio di sponsor importanti e da ricavi commerciali cresciuti visto l'entusiasmo che genererebbe l'arrivo del secondo uomo piú ricco del mondo. Non si parla di un Elliott ma di un vero game changer, uno che porterebbe con la sola ventilazione dell'idea di una campagna acquisti faraonica 50.000 abbonamenti e 80.000 milanisti a San Siro contro il Frosinone.
Basterebbero 2/3 acquisti seri per generare questo entusiasmo ed un trend positivo anche per i conti, magari sostenibile solo a medio termine.
Mettiamoci anche qualche aiutino da qualche sponsorizzazione farlocca stile City o PSG e si viaggia. 

Sto sognando troppo...


----------



## sunburn (21 Novembre 2019)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> vero, ma ricordiamoci sempre che gli sponsor possono finanziare il 30% del fatturato.
> Quallo che voglio dire è: non è che viene LVMH e domani compriamo Mbappè perchè "ha i soldi". Spero che questo sia chiaro a tutti


Non è così. Il regolamento del fair play finanziario prevede che chiunque dia un apporto ai ricavi complessivi superiore al 30% venga automaticamente considerato partner. Per il proprietario l’unico limite è che la sponsorizzazione proveniente da aziende a lui collegate sia in linea col mercato secondo il parametro del valore equo. Nulla impedirebbe ad Arnault di mettere 2 milioni(o qualunque sia il valore equo)per ciascuno dei suoi marchi. Ovviamente è un discorso solo teorico, non credo che ci compri Arnault né che lui voglia investire centinaia di milioni all’anno.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da TMW, che analizza i conti del Milan (quelli del bilancio in rosso riportati già qualche settimana fa NDR) il Milan è una società sana (con Elliott che ha azzerato i debiti immettendo 265 mln nelle casse) ma non autosufficiente e nemmeno sostenibile in un periodo brevissimo, considerato che tanti giocatori hanno perso il proprio valore. Aumentati solo gli introiti dai diritti tv. Tutti gli altri sono crollati.
> 
> Per il futuro di fa sempre il nome di LVHM (Arnaut). Nonostante le smentite nei mesi scorsi c'è stata una due diligenze che ha rallentato l'acquisto del club. Ma la partita non è chiusa e potrebbe ancora andare in porto.



Sono i soliti gossip sul Milan. Speriamo, un proprietario serio e motivato è il primo passo che ci serve fare, altrimenti tutto il resto è inutile.

Solo una nota: si chiama Bernard ARNAULT.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Novembre 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Quello dei dirigenti sportivi è un grande mare magnum, difficile discernere chi è bravo da chi non lo è. Basti pensare che in Premier gli acquisti vengono quasi sempre gestiti dagli allenatori (definiti "manager" non a caso: Klopp in tre anni non ne ha sbagliato uno, dà le piste a qualsiasi nostro grande dirigente, manager od osservatore, pur facendo un altro mestiere).
> Ciò che fa la differenza sono i rapporti, la credibilità: se sei uno straccione coi soldi finti o sporchi, un parvenu, ti approcciano i Lucci, i Petrosillo (o come cacchio si chiama, l'intermediario in Germania che ha portato la turca e Ritardo Rodriguez), Mendes, per darti le loro sòle e fare qualche soldo facile.
> Se il proprietario è il secondo uomo più ricco al mondo, chiunque siano i dirigenti, accoreranno le agenzie di Mbappe, di Van Dijk, di Mane, per proporre le loro pietanze prelibate. Il calcio è semplice. Al PSG degli sceicchi e al Man City quei ladri di galline di procuratori non si sarebbero mai permessi di offrire la turca, Andre Silva, Ritardo, Kalinic, anche se il budget a disposizione in quella particolare estate era teoricamente simile.
> Con un proprietario come Arnault farebbero i fenomeni anche quei due dementi, come ai tempi fecero due neofiti come Braida e Galliani (uno veniva dal Canicattì o chissà dove, l'altro montava antenne in giro per l'Italia).



Non è vero in modo matematico, ma secondo me hai ragione. Se hai un proprietario serio e potentissimo come Arnault i procuratori ci pensano due volte prima di rifilare un bidone, per paura di bruciarsi il "cliente".

Ma soprattutto uno come Arnault metterebbe a capo della società il top a livello dirigenziale, ovvero gente di per sè più difficile da fregare.

Almeno questo mi sembra logico, seppure quando parliamo di Milan c'è da aspettarsi sempre il peggio.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Novembre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non è così. Il regolamento del fair play finanziario prevede che chiunque dia un apporto ai ricavi complessivi superiore al 30% venga automaticamente considerato partner. Per il proprietario l’unico limite è che la sponsorizzazione proveniente da aziende a lui collegate sia in linea col mercato secondo il parametro del valore equo. Nulla impedirebbe ad Arnault di mettere 2 milioni(o qualunque sia il valore equo)per ciascuno dei suoi marchi. Ovviamente è un discorso solo teorico, non credo che ci compri Arnault né che lui voglia investire centinaia di milioni all’anno.



Certamente, per una società come LVMH ci sono tanti modi per aggirare i parametri del FPF, basta volerlo davvero.

E come ripetuto tante volte, la UEFA farebbe orecchie da mercante. Su questo non ho dubbi.

Se Arnault decidesse davvero di investire pesantemente nel Milan alla Uefa stapperebbero lo champagne, in collegamento diretto coi presidenti dei top club europei.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Novembre 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Gli ingenti disavanzi sono creati artificialmente, quindi il problema sarebbe azzerabile con un bel colpo d'accetta una volta insediatasi una proprietà seria e reale. Quanto alla morsa del FFP, proprietà potenti (Man City, PSG, Inter) sono in grado di raddoppiare il fatturato di un club in poco più di un anno, usando gherminelle varie. Carta canta. Con un bel pernacchione a chi il FFP lo utilizza come scusa.
> 
> Comunque queste sono tutte fantasie, il Milan non verrà ceduto fino alla morte del Demonio, non ci sono proprio dubbi.



Sposo anche le virgole.
Chiediamoci perchè il milan resta fallimentare e livello sportivo e nei conti.
Direi che siamo una macchina perfetta..... ma al contrario.


----------



## ignaxio (21 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Gli sponsor proprietari..se tu hai 60 marchi disponibili, magari riesci a farne entrare un po' di più..
> 
> Comunque ci stiamo solo facendo del male..pensiamo a sto milan che abbiamo va



se.. magari fosse così facile.. 30 marchi se sono tutti dello stesso gruppo contano come uno ovviamente perchè sono riconducibili allo stesso risultato.

ripeto: quello che conta sono i dirigenti per me.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Novembre 2019)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> se.. magari fosse così facile.. 30 marchi se sono tutti dello stesso gruppo contano come uno ovviamente perchè sono riconducibili allo stesso risultato.
> 
> ripeto: quello che conta sono i dirigenti per me.



Ma dipende da chi è il proprietario effettivo, non solo dalle quote di controllo...non sto dicendo che è facile eh..ma si può fare eccome..


----------



## ignaxio (21 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma dipende da chi è il proprietario effettivo, non solo dalle quote di controllo...non sto dicendo che è facile eh..ma si può fare eccome..



io l'unica cosa che mi auguro è che se domani arriva LVHM e poi gestisce "più-o-meno" come Elliot non ripartano i soliti isterismi 
di Arn-out ecc ecc.. 
la situazione è difficile, e ci vorrà tempo e bravi dirigenti per tornare a vincere qualcosa. Poi nessun proprietario ha interesse nè a "galleggiare" ne a svalutare la squadra, e tutti investiranno quello che i regolamenti consentono.. l'importante è spendere bene, non come hanno fatti Fassone e Mirabelli che in effetti hanno sbagliato tanto forse per la troppa fretta di far vedere di avere il budget agli occhi dei tifosi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Novembre 2019)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> io l'unica cosa che mi auguro è che se domani arriva LVHM e poi gestisce "più-o-meno" come Elliot non ripartano i soliti isterismi
> di Arn-out ecc ecc..
> la situazione è difficile, e ci vorrà tempo e bravi dirigenti per tornare a vincere qualcosa. Poi nessun proprietario ha interesse nè a "galleggiare" ne a svalutare la squadra, e tutti investiranno quello che i regolamenti consentono.. l'importante è spendere bene, non come hanno fatti Fassone e Mirabelli che in effetti hanno sbagliato tanto forse per la troppa fretta di far vedere di avere il budget agli occhi dei tifosi.



Ah bé, se poi ci lamentassimo pure di Arnaut allora l'interizzazione direi che sarebbe definitiva..


----------



## danjr (21 Novembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ah bé, se poi ci lamentassimo pure di Arnaut allora l'interizzazione direi che sarebbe definitiva..



Anche perché poi non ci sarebbe sceicco che tenga... a meno che ci lamentassimo tutti per non aver bill gates come presidente


----------



## sunburn (21 Novembre 2019)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> se.. magari fosse così facile.. 30 marchi se sono tutti dello stesso gruppo contano come uno ovviamente perchè sono riconducibili allo stesso risultato.
> 
> ripeto: quello che conta sono i dirigenti per me.


Ma guarda che non esiste un limite massimo assoluto alle sponsorizzazioni del proprietario. La cosa che conta è che siano in linea col valore di mercato. Per capirci, il fair play finanziario impedirebbe ad Arnault di mettere la scritta Louis Vuitton sulla maglia a 500 milioni all'anno, ma non gli impedirebbe di mettere Lous Vuitton sulla maglia a 20 milioni, Fendi sulle tute a 5 milioni all'anno, Moët & Chandon sulle borracceasd a 1 milione all'anno ecc ecc ecc

Poi comunque, è giusto per parlare. Quando Elliott ci venderà, usciranno notizie una settimana prima al massimo e quella dopo ci sarà la firma.


----------



## Heaven (21 Novembre 2019)

Diventeremmo la squadra più ricca al mondo  bello sognare


----------

